# Honda En2500 starts then stops



## bulldog47 (Dec 10, 2016)

My Honda starts first pull when cold, runs about 30 seconds, then dies. Will not restart for several minutes. Wait a few minutes, and it will start first pull again. Has good spark. I have replaced fuel pump, and pump is sending fuel to carburetor. If I remove float bowl and crank engine, fuel runs out of the carburetor. If I get it running past that 30 second shutdown, it will run just fine. But I don't seem to be doing anything any different when it does decide to run. 
I was working on it during the summer when it was warm, and am now in a heated garage and still having problems. It does seem to be harder to start when outside in the cold.
This has me scratching my head. Any ideas?
I have read some other posts, and one idea is that it might be a low oil pressure shutdown. 
This generator is over 10 years old and does not have a low pressure warning light.


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

Not familiar with Honda. Is it possible to disconnect the "kill wire" from the oil sensor and see if it works then? Obviously make sure oil is Ok before trying that. You mention "oil pressure" are you sure it isn't just a oil level switch? That's routine troubleshooting in other small engines, but, again, not familiar with Honda.


----------



## grouchy-hermit (Nov 28, 2014)

Does it have an automatic choke that could be sticking?


----------

